# Increase counter height on bath remodel



## sharisavage (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm midstream in a bath remodel and about to tackle the vanity/counter. I'm tall, married a tall guy, and we're raising giants. Can I just add extra layers of plywood when I rebuild the counter until I get the height I want? I haven't seen this question specifically addressed anywhere. Other info is: I'm going to re-tile the counter, using a tile-in sink, and no, resale isn't an issue. thanks


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How tall is the current vanity?

How much do you want to raise it?

You could raise the vanity from the floor and also add plywood to the top. The only problem with more plywood at the top is that you will have to cover the front end.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

As Redline says, no real problem with adding ply, you'll have a wider edge to cover, but perhaps you're going to tile that anyway? Another minor detail might be that the tailpiece may no longer reach to the p-trap, but a trip to the plumbing dept. should fix that. It can be tricky to mount the taps when everything is so thick, you may have to cut large enough holes in the lower plies so that you can get the various nuts onto the faucets. (Large enough to get a wrench on them) Good luck.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I worked in a house a little while ago and all the cabinets in the house where raised 4 inches. It looked just fine with the extra height kick plates. All they did was ripped down some 3/4" inch plywood and made new kicks.


----------



## links (Jan 4, 2007)

Another minor detail might be that the tailpiece may no longer reach to the p-trap, but a trip to the plumbing dept. should fix that. Well i am in the middle of bathroom remodeling too. And I am desperatly looking for more informationr regarding this topic, so If you could post some website that help a lot....please don't post this website remodel-bathrooms.com as I already know about it. thanks in advance


kathy


----------

